# Gto Misfire



## KennedyKustoms (Feb 13, 2010)

I have an 04 gto with cam,heads, exhaust, etc.... I had the car tuned by a pro and it hasnt given me any probs till now. The slave cylender blew out on me so the car sat for about 1 month which, again, prior to that it was running perfect. I just now got done throwin the tranny back up and took it for a drive and I have a pretty good misfire. Not firing at all on one or two cylinders. plugs were recently replaced as well as wires. every connections perfect.... any advice?


----------



## Gunslinger (Jan 5, 2010)

My 06 started missing bad when I would come to a stop and as I would take off. Finally threw a code for coil #5, replaced it and it ran great after that. It took a long time for the code to come up for the longest time it would miss alot but no code, replaced wires and plugs first to no avail. The coils do just go out sometimes it seems, but I would doubt two would go at once if there wasnt something else going on too.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Can't you test plugs, wire, and coil packs with a volt meter?


----------



## Gunslinger (Jan 5, 2010)

Wires and coils yes, plugs I don't think so but maybe. You can test the primary and secondary resistance of the coils with an ohm meter. I don't know off the top of my head what GTO coils resistance is supposed to be, I'm sure someone on the forum does. Same thing with the wires.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I have a set of plastic pliers that I can pull off a plug wire while it's running and not get zapped. Pulling the plug wires off while it's running it's easy to find the 1 that's missing, it won't make any difference how the engine runs when you pull it off.
I also sometimes use a thermo laser gun and shoot the exhaust ports to find the temps and the cool one or two then start checking those cyl's for the miss.


----------



## Gunslinger (Jan 5, 2010)

Wow thats a really clever idea to use the temp gun on the exhaust ports. Never thought of that before.


----------



## KennedyKustoms (Feb 13, 2010)

welp i got it. check all the wire and all were firing. I guess when i put in the tranny i hit the upstream O2 sensor wire clipping it a little. Alot tighter fit with the new longtubes. Guess it just tweaked my computer enough to fowl a plug. prolly just a matter of time before it did it to them all. anyways, new O2, new plugs, and cars runnin great. thx


----------

